# Management Companies



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

We should start a list of Management Companies That everyone has worked for Current & Past.Example SMS,MERIT,ETC


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Why ?


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

Networking Wheres plenty of work out there.I work for about 10 now and know of a lot more.There is people who pay and people that don't That's whats networking about sharing information


----------



## jcab12002 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love it. I was with Springwise and they lost me in their computer system and gave my contracts away. Now I am screwed cause got trucks and no work. Location is RI and south eastern MA [email protected] or 401-256-9709


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having a list of people that pay and those who don't.
I know I for one have been contacted by Management Companies that sound way too good to be true. Hate to say no but I've been burned before.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

USM SMS and Spring Wise. Made alot more than i lost but they all kind of suck. Is this list going anywhere???


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed. I would be interested also I think this is a great idea for networking Lets not turn this into a pissing match or slam anyone , just a list of good and sub par companies


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

ServiceOnSite;1698937 said:


> Is this list going anywhere???


Nope. . .


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Wilnip;1698944 said:


> Nope. . .


Lol, the thread with non point


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

The point I guess is just to get the name of the companies out there and it's up to you to research and decide if you want to do business with them


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

NickT;1698977 said:


> The point I guess is just to get the name of the companies out there and it's up to you to research and decide if you want to do business with them


There's no way I'm sharing. Its up to you to find your own contacts. I'm not putting customers names up here for my competitors to see and call thats insane


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I can respect that Longae but if their national companies isn't their name out there?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Certainly...with enough research they can be found. I just don't care for the idea of putting together a list for someone else in my area to just copy down from one post.... however I have built relationships with some of the better (not great) ones so a simple phone call by someone else isn't going to cost me work, but a foot in the door....


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Flat out don't work for the companies below... you won't be paid, or paid much, hassles more than you can take and some are just unethical and fraudulent in their business practices.

1. SMS Assist Chicago, IL
2. USM "US Maintenance, Emcor, tower cleaning etc" Norristown, PA
3. Snow and Ice Mgt. of PA Pittsburgh, PA
4. Brickmans "multiple locations, based out of Ohio"

the rest will still jerk you around, but are tolerable with about 5+ years worth of experience dealing with them.


----------

